# Multiple Intelligences, specifically logic/math/arithmetic



## alcaatwork (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking for tests (online/printed, pay or free) that test Logical-mathematical-arithmetic intelligence. *BUT*, I'm looking for tests where the person taking the test has to *PERFORM *and not reflect on the way they perceive themselves.

Some examples of performing are here:
IQ Test Labs - IQ questions.
IQ Test Labs - Mathematics IQ questions.

I'm *NOT *looking for tests where the person taking the test has to pick a choice that describes his/herself.


Some other examples of performing are:
http://iqtest.dk/main.swf
Fluid Intelligence Test (Visual Patterns)

Thanks.


----------

